# The Late Late Show 15-04-2011, serious piece on suicide followed by dog marriage?



## lou2 (15 Apr 2011)

What has just happened on the LLS show?

 There was a very relevant and sensitive piece on Suicide tonight. I thought it was well done and that the LLS was getting back to what it was good at.

 All of this was shattered when the item on suicide was followed (after a musical interlude) by an absolutely ridiculous and lenghty item about a fool of a person who spent 20,000 on a dog wedding. 

I despair. In fairness, I think Tubridy is a bit embarrassed himself.


----------



## Delboy (15 Apr 2011)

he defo did'nt like those dogs and was a bit curt with some of the owners...he seemed very uncomfortable...hopefully thats now convinced him to go to BBC and RTE can replace him with someone a 1/5 of his salary!


----------



## thedaras (16 Apr 2011)

He defo seemed to be very wary of those animals.

I think the show is very conflicted.   In that it seems to be one thing one minute and something else the next.

I think he is way too young for the job, imagine him doing that for the next 30 years!

He can be very easily replaced, the idea that RTE lose their "star "is unreal,there are many" stars" out there who can shine brighter for a lot less money!

On another note: One or two of the people on were dog groomers and I dont know if anyone has tried to get their dog groomed lately,but its next to impossible.
I tried two in my area and they are completely booked up for weeks, must be a good business to be in!


----------



## Deiseblue (16 Apr 2011)

Dog grooming ?

Isn't that what used to be the process of dragging the family mutt down to the nearest stream , flinging him in & then hauling him out duly " groomed " ?


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Dog grooming ?
> 
> Isn't that what used to be the process of dragging the family mutt down to the nearest stream , flinging him in & then hauling him out duly " groomed " ?



No, it's when you buy a hair trimmer/rador in Lidl for a tenner and use it to cut the clumps of matter hair off the dogs ass.

Yev no bleedin' class Deise.


----------



## micmclo (16 Apr 2011)

Dog grooming; For people with money to burn.

We take our dog to the River Shannon and toss him in. He loves it.
A quick lather of the cheapest shampoo from the €2 shop and he's clean as can be.

No need to trim him. He sheds hair everywhere 
I could hover the carpets every day and they'd still be covered in hair


----------



## micmclo (16 Apr 2011)

Any tips on the next host folks?


----------



## The_Banker (16 Apr 2011)

Gay Byrne to make a return!!


----------



## thedaras (16 Apr 2011)

micmclo;[QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1159786]Dog grooming; For people with money to burn.



Imagine that,supporting local business and keeping some of the staff in these places employed,how very dare these people pay for that service

Next thing you know we will be slagged off for getting taxis when we could get a bus,or getting a bus when we can walk..now Im off to burn some more money at the local butcher,oh wait maybe I should get some chickens in the back garden....


----------



## MrMan (18 Apr 2011)

And while you're at it you can buy your dog a tweed jacket to keep the dog clothes industry in business, and get a cleaner for your house to support local business. 
We all have a right to spend our money as we please, after all it's our money, but there should be no need to dress up why we spend things as selfless acts.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Apr 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Dog grooming ?
> 
> Isn't that what used to be the process of dragging the family mutt down to the nearest stream , flinging him in & then hauling him out duly " groomed " ?


 
In my house growing up it was the process of the whole family grabbing the dog, hoisting him over into the bath, forcibly holding him in the bath while the nominated member washed him with a bit of fairy liquid (I was usually the nominated member), dog was whining and trying to escape the whole time, plenty of shaking and paws up over the side. Eventually after a number of minutes of dog torture the water was let out and he was rinsed under the shower head, and then he was allowed to jump the side of the bath into the waiting arms of us kids draped with old towels - mostly he made a mad dash away from us and our towels and joyfully shook himself all over the nearest piece of furniture, we'd roar laughing chasing him about with the towels and trying to dry the furniture.

After all that fun we'd let him out the back where he would promptly roll and rub himself in the dirtiest bit of garden he could find - if it wasnt already muddy it would quickly be with his wet coat draining water onto the muck.

Finally, after he dried out (and caked with some new mud) the brushing would begin, first the hard brush, which he squirmed away from and didnt like, then the soft brush, which he loved and rolled over wanting his belly brushed. A final snip out of matted bits with a scissors and he was good as new, fluffy and smelling of muddy fairy liquid. 

The house would smell like wet dog for a few days, the dog would smell like fairy liquid for a few days and then some weeks later the process would repeat.

Dog groomer? That was just for Crufts.


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Apr 2011)

I thought it was a new low, imediately flicked over to something else and despaired for the "great institution" that was the LLS.


----------



## Complainer (18 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> In my house growing up it was the process of the whole family grabbing the dog, hoisting him over into the bath, forcibly holding him in the bath while the nominated member washed him with a bit of fairy liquid (I was usually the nominated member), dog was whining and trying to escape the whole time, plenty of shaking and paws up over the side. Eventually after a number of minutes of dog torture the water was let out and he was rinsed under the shower head, and then he was allowed to jump the side of the bath into the waiting arms of us kids draped with old towels - mostly he made a mad dash away from us and our towels and joyfully shook himself all over the nearest piece of furniture, we'd roar laughing chasing him about with the towels and trying to dry the furniture.
> 
> After all that fun we'd let him out the back where he would promptly roll and rub himself in the dirtiest bit of garden he could find - if it wasnt already muddy it would quickly be with his wet coat draining water onto the muck.
> 
> ...


Great post!

I wish somebody would tell RTE that it is not compulsory to have a 2-hour chat show with 'celebs' pimping their latest book/album/tour on Friday nights. The LLS is long past its sell-by date.


----------



## thedaras (18 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> And while you're at it you can buy your dog a tweed jacket to keep the dog clothes industry in business, and get a cleaner for your house to support local business.
> We all have a right to spend our money as we please, after all it's our money, but there should be no need to dress up why we spend things as selfless acts.



If is a fact that by spending money the offshoot is that we keep people in jobs.

Naturally I could choose to do this myself including cleaning the house,washing the car,cut my own hair,basically you name it..

Dress it up as a selfless act you say,well believe it or not the cleaner in my house,has begged me for work and asked me to ask lots of others to give her work,I do give her as much as I can,and I could easily do it myself..but I choose to give her the work as I know she is finding things difficult.

Due to health issue ,I cannot cut the  dogs nails and coat ..but hey ho..rush to judgement..


----------



## csirl (18 Apr 2011)

Complainer said:


> Great post!
> 
> I wish somebody would tell RTE that it is not compulsory to have a 2-hour chat show with 'celebs' pimping their latest book/album/tour on Friday nights. The LLS is long past its sell-by date.


 
Shouldnt the celebs pay for this publicity?


----------



## MrMan (18 Apr 2011)

thedaras said:


> If is a fact that by spending money the offshoot is that we keep people in jobs.
> 
> Naturally I could choose to do this myself including cleaning the house,washing the car,cut my own hair,basically you name it..
> 
> ...



I could pay someone to tie my shoelaces and create employment and hey ho if they they begged me I could ask my friends to pay them to tie their shoelaces too.
There is no shame in paying someone to clean your house or your dog, it's your money and you should do as you please with it, I just don't see the point of 'justifying' your own expenditure by saying that its for someone elses good instead of your own.


----------



## thedaras (18 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> I could pay someone to tie my shoelaces and create employment and hey ho if they they begged me I could ask my friends to pay them to tie their shoelaces too.
> There is no shame in paying someone to clean your house or your dog, it's your money and you should do as you please with it, I just don't see the point of 'justifying' your own expenditure by saying that its for someone elses good instead of your own.



I dont and wont justify why and what I spend my money on, a poster said that it was for people with "money to burn".I was taking that statement to its logical conclusion..

There are many reasons why some of us choose professional dog groomers,and the shoot off of this is that by doing so ,they help keep these people employed.when we could do it ourselves by using 2 euro shampoo from the euro shop

My point is anyone can say that anything you purchase ,unless its an absolute necessity ,could be said to be only for people with money to burn.
Thankfully some of us still can spend on somewhat unnecessary stuff,which in turn keeps people in employment..


----------



## Dicette (18 Apr 2011)

If someone wants to spend their money on dog-grooming or some other discretionary spend, then go ahead.

However there was a clip on the News last week in relation to results of the survey on the lack of disposable income available to people - one woman who was interviewed, said that things had become so tight that they would no longer be able to afford their dog grooming bills! My heart bled.


----------



## MrMan (18 Apr 2011)

thedaras said:


> I dont and wont justify why and what I spend my money on, a poster said that it was for people with "money to burn".I was taking that statement to its logical conclusion..
> 
> There are many reasons why some of us choose professional dog groomers,and the shoot off of this is that by doing so ,they help keep these people employed.when we could do it ourselves by using 2 euro shampoo from the euro shop
> 
> ...



*Imagine that,supporting local business and keeping some of the staff in  these places employed,how very dare these people pay for that service

*It was the above line that I was really getting at, if supporting local business and keeping people in work was your initial goal then fair play but can you honestly say that?


----------



## Purple (18 Apr 2011)

agree completely with you thedaras.


----------



## csirl (18 Apr 2011)

I know someone who runs a dog grooming business - he and his partner would be unemployed if people washed their own dogs. I have a lot of respect for him because he was made redundant a number of years ago and effectively created his own job.


----------



## AgathaC (18 Apr 2011)

Complainer said:


> The LLS is long past its sell-by date.


+1. I haven't watched the show in years, but I think it should have been allowed to finish a LONG time ago.


----------



## MrMan (19 Apr 2011)

csirl said:


> I know someone who runs a dog grooming business - he and his partner would be unemployed if people washed their own dogs. I have a lot of respect for him because he was made redundant a number of years ago and effectively created his own job.



He is running a business and providing a service that people want, I don't think that he is running a business because people are using his service just to keep him in business. 
Maybe it is the nature of a cleaning job that peolple seem to be looking at such jobs as giving people a dig out or something.


----------



## fizzelina (19 Apr 2011)

Dog grooming is not just about washing a dog!! I would happily wash my own dog and I do that but he goes to the dog groomer to have his hair trimmed and cut right and keep it in good condition, trim his nails, do something to his anal gland, not everyone is confident doing those grooming tasks for their pet. And it's €40 every 3 months or so.


----------



## cork (19 Apr 2011)

I tought the lls was absurd going onto the Dog Story.

The management of the High Kings do a great job getting them on the show so often.


----------



## liaconn (19 Apr 2011)

AgathaC said:


> +1. I haven't watched the show in years, but I think it should have been allowed to finish a LONG time ago.


 
I agree. It should have ended with Gay Byrne and been remembered as a classic of the 60s and 70s. Instead RTE have dragged it on and on leaving it looking very limp and lifeless. Surely they could think of something a bit more innovative for a Friday Night. Also, do we have to then have another similar (but even weaker) show on a Saturday as well?


----------



## One (20 Apr 2011)

I like the Late Late Show. For me though the quality and entertainment of show is largely determined by the guests that they have on the show. I don't like seeing RTE personalities being interviewed on the Late Late Show, and I don't really like seeing people who are trying to promote something being interviewed, but that seems to be the way things are done these days. That said, I did like some of the interviews this year, such as those with Alistar Campbell, Phil Lynott's mother, etc.


----------



## dave28 (29 Apr 2011)

csirl said:


> Shouldnt the celebs pay for this publicity?



Adverts during the show  andT.V.Licence payers ............. thats what pays for the LLS


----------

